# Run in shelter plans?



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Did you google it?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here are a couple plans... 
Run - Ins - Horse Sheds -Designs - View Our Plans - Ga Barn company
http://www.lsuagcenter.com//NR/rdon...209-3BB620845BD7/14170/6082PortableStable.pdf


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Best thing to do is to have a lumber yard/portable building place make one and drop it where you want it.

I would have come out at about 1/2 of what I paid to have a 10x20 made for me.

And really don't need a plan, if you have someone that has carpenter skills.

Here are quite a few images to look at, pick one you like and frame it up, after deciding if you want it to be movable or not of course.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Hor...JEaKE2wWDuIC4Aw&ved=0CGAQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=575

But trust me, much less trouble to see if a lumber yard around you will just build you one.


----------

